# Cpt 82274



## jpetit (Feb 2, 2010)

When the patient is given 3 cards for this test, one used at the office & 2 taken home, when billing this code, do I bill 1 unit or 3?  Is QW modifer needed to commercial payers?

Thanks 
Joanie


----------

